# Discrimination



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

As some of you know Vendetta did a single retrieve hunt test this weekend. She did her retrieve in 40sec had a better time than alot of the other dogs mostly labs. I found out that they didn't write her time down because she is a pitbull and not a retriever. this makes me so mad. It was a retrieving cometition put on by my club. I want to say something about it yet I don't know if a should cause any issues. my dog club is very clickish and will vote you out if they don't like you. It is the only club around for miles. 

We are going to hold the competition again next year part of me says work with Vendetta get her doing double and triple retrieves than show them all up but another part wants to say something about the injustice of it all.

What are your opinions? What would you do?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd say something , but I am mouthy like that. You wouldn't want to get kicked out of the only club near you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, in all honesty it does seem like you and Vendetta are already "on the outs" in the first place just because of her breed. I guess you really need to ask yourself if being "officially kicked out" is any different from being disqualified. IMO, at least if you're "kicked out" you'd know where the heck you stand with these people and you're not wasting your time attending these competitions with Miss V. I know she'd be just as happy doing retrieves at home, at a park... heck anywhere as long as she's with you. I know it feels good to have some dog working partners, but I don't think they're partners if they are going to diss you like that. Does that make sense? lol I'm sorry to hear about this Sharon.

EDIT: That does mean I'd say something... doesn't mean you have to be a jerk about it at first.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

See I don't have a problem with saying what I think...I have a repretation in town for speaking my mind. I don't want to get kicked out of the club it would be bad for my son and my sister. 

I guess it just hurt...you know I do all this stuff for the club and then my dog is discriminated against. I'm the only ABPT owner in my club too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Shana.

I'm going to be attending some hunt trail next year with her and hopefully winning some competitions.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I do want to say though, I don't think you'll be kicked out for being the squeeky wheel, they just get oiled first  . You've been working with these people for how long now?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's messed up. If they said all breeds are welcome then they need to stick by that. Poor V she's such a good girl it's a shame that people are so narrow minded, and would treat such a great dog that way. I'd say something to them, that is unfair and uncalled for. If she was going to be disqualified for being a pit they should have told you that before she started. How freakin rude. *hugs*


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Was your dog the only non-Lab in the competition? If so that makes sense...if not then I'd def say something.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think if it were me and I was scared of getting kicked out I would wait and see.Go on another hunt and see if it happens again.Maybe if she "proves" herself to them twice they'll be more willing to accept her.
You know how some people are.They don't like change and have to get used to it.
But I say if she does amazing again and they still do nothing then speak up.Not necessarily in a rude or loud way,but enough to get your voice and opinion heard.
If this keeps happening and you continue to not say anything it's just going to make you more and more angry and eat you up inside.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this Sharon. I would pull somebody aside and bring it to the proper person's attention. I would be as polite as possible, but demand that it be handled accordingly. You and Vendetta don't need to be paying club dues and be a member where you don't have all the benefits of that membership! Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I would definitely speak up on behalf of yourself and vendetta...a club that discriminates against the APBT is no club I would like to associate myself with. If it is the only club of its sort in your area perhaps you could look into starting your own club with people of similar interest...but that jmo...good luck either way


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like they want to act special because she's a pit....sounds like breed racism. That's rude.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for your opinion everyone. 

Shana I have been a member for 4yrs and the secretary for 2 1/2yrs. I think I will ask that the times and winners be posted on our site. I had all reay told everyone what a good run Vendetta had. Then I thin I will pull the Vice-president aside and tell her she loves Vendetta and she is a good friend of mine. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope it all goes good I mean really how can you not love Miss V


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say some thing. Maybe they don't even know it bothered you. You never know till you say something.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I would definitely put in a formal complaint. If they don't accept your dog as a qualified competitor than there's no need for you to be a member correct? Start your own club. ^.^


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thanks for your opinion everyone.
> 
> Shana I have been a member for 4yrs and the secretary for 2 1/2yrs. I think I will ask that the times and winners be posted on our site. I had all reay told everyone what a good run Vendetta had. Then I thin I will pull the Vice-president aside and tell her she loves Vendetta and she is a good friend of mine. Thanks for your support.


Sure thing. Like Krystal (I think that's her name) said, hope all goes well


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

GTR said:


> I would definitely put in a formal complaint. If they don't accept your dog as a qualified competitor than there's no need for you to be a member correct? Start your own club. ^.^


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
I would totally support you starting your own club


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

GTR said:


> I would definitely put in a formal complaint. If they don't accept your dog as a qualified competitor than there's no need for you to be a member correct? Start your own club. ^.^


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm so sorry for this Sharon. I would pull somebody aside and bring it to the proper person's attention. I would be as polite as possible, but demand that it be handled accordingly. You and Vendetta don't need to be paying club dues and be a member where you don't have all the benefits of that membership! Good luck, and please keep us posted.


Nailed it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I posted a thread on our club site for the results to be posted along with the winners. If I don't see answer in a day or two I will contact the vice president. It was the president of the club that put this on. I will let you all know what goes down. 

On a side note Vendetta is getting better and better. She is getting her swing sit down and is finding the dummy faster.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Breed racism has no place in this day and age with all the education available. I hope all works out. V is an awesome girl and your a good person and ppl who are jealous that their dog who was bred for retreiving can't do it as well as a dog not bred for that are childish and need to grow up don't let them walk on you or they'll keep doing it but definetly do it diplomatically  Good luck


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting situation. I think if it were me, I'd go on quietly kicking their arses (even if it wasn't officially recognised) until it was impossible for them to ignore. Newer members or observers might ask things like "why aren't you recording times for that dog?" and eventually they would have to admit that they were treating you unfairly. 

That's just me though.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe start off by just asking why your time wasn't recorded. But do it in a very humble just inquiring sort of way. How can anyone get mad at you if your just trying to learn and be a part of something?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> Interesting situation. I think if it were me, I'd go on quietly kicking their arses (even if it wasn't officially recognised) until it was impossible for them to ignore. Newer members or observers might ask things like "why aren't you recording times for that dog?" and eventually they would have to admit that they were treating you unfairly.
> 
> That's just me though.


Acutally I was thinking of going this route. They already don't like that my dogs are trained better than their dogs and I'm not considered a trainer. I silently laugh at them. I know V is an amazing dog and I don't need a fancy ribbon to tell me she is great at whatever she does but it is the fact that they don't want to recognise her effort that is upsetting.

Thank you all for your imput and letting vent alittle.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Was she the only dog in the competition who wasn't a retriever?

If they weren't going to record your time, why did they let you enter your girl?

I would definitely show them up at every chance.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No there were others that were mix breeds and a couple of german shepherds but for the most part they were hunting dogs. I have a feeling that it was just that she was good and he didn't expect that she would be and he didn't like that I can train my dogs without help. I still have not gotten an answer about the times but now others are asking for the results too I think it might get heated.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Interesting situation. I think if it were me, I'd go on quietly kicking their arses (even if it wasn't officially recognised) until it was impossible for them to ignore. Newer members or observers might ask things like "why aren't you recording times for that dog?" and eventually they would have to admit that they were treating you unfairly.
> 
> That's just me though.


I think that I'd try this route. But I have never been accused of being tactful so I'm not sure how long I could go on QUIETLY kicking their arses.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> As some of you know Vendetta did a single retrieve hunt test this weekend. She did her retrieve in 40sec had a better time than alot of the other dogs mostly labs. I found out that they didn't write her time down because she is a pitbull and not a retriever. this makes me so mad. It was a retrieving cometition put on by my club. I want to say something about it yet I don't know if a should cause any issues. my dog club is very clickish and will vote you out if they don't like you. It is the only club around for miles.
> 
> We are going to hold the competition again next year part of me says work with Vendetta get her doing double and triple retrieves than show them all up but another part wants to say something about the injustice of it all.
> 
> What are your opinions? What would you do?


i would say something. thats unfair to discriminate against a breed.
i personally wouldnt want to be apart of a club like that.
why surround yourself and your dog with people like that? that JMO.
i wouldnt stand for it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If they all felt that way I would quit but there are atleast 10 members that go out of their way to make me and Vendetta feel at home. I'm not going to let a few make me quit something I do love. I just need to step up V's training and show her up because she is one fantastic dog and I know in my heart that she will kick butt everytime.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I definitely think they should fix there mistake.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well its up to you but Im not for laying down. I would ask them WHY her time was not recorded? If the only way they can beat you is to vote you out then out it is. Do you have to pay to do these comps? If Im paying Im getting a time for sure! UNLESS the other non labs didnt get times either....


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I think if it were me and I was scared of getting kicked out I would wait and see.Go on another hunt and see if it happens again.Maybe if she "proves" herself to them twice they'll be more willing to accept her.
> You know how some people are.They don't like change and have to get used to it.
> But I say if she does amazing again and they still do nothing then speak up.Not necessarily in a rude or loud way,but enough to get your voice and opinion heard.
> If this keeps happening and you continue to not say anything it's just going to make you more and more angry and eat you up inside.


I've never done a dog show, but I deal with people plenty, and I've gotta say this is probably the best advice you can get.
I've been known to be a mouthy fella, but in my old age (lol) I'm beginning to see that it usually doesn't improve situations. I definitely think you should keep working her and go show those labs who's boss at the next one. Maybe they'll count it, maybe they wont, but at the end of the day, they'll all know whose dog won; I think you'll reap long term benefits this way.
If your family likes being a part of the dog club, that is what matters. I'm sure that if she had the choice, V would suck it up and keep doing what she does, if it makes her pack happy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I paid to take part in this comp. and yes they didn't record other non labs too. I have decided that I will contintue to work her as she loves it and I love doing this with her and I will play their game because I know that she is good. Aczdreaign you are right they will know who really won and a ribbon doesn't make the dog.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes I paid to take part in this comp. and yes they didn't record other non labs too. I have decided that I will contintue to work her as she loves it and I love doing this with her and I will play their game because I know that she is good. Aczdreaign you are right they will know who really won and a ribbon doesn't make the dog.


That seems like highway robbery that they charged entrants who's scores would not be recorded! It's such a shame that you have to have a specific word like retriever in the breed name to be taken seriously. Actions speak way louder than words IMO.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I would definitely say something about it. But at the same time, I would try and word it so it was respectful, Not too demanding, but also very to the point.

To discriminate against a dog because of its breed is the same as discriminating against a human because of its color...

In all honestly, Based on those times you said, It almost sounds like a discrimination based on jealousy, More than the breed, But either way, its still discrimination.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would speak up..

I mean if it were me. I wouldn't even want to do anything with these people. Maybe their just upset that their dogs got beat out of something they were bred to do.


GO VENDETTA!!!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

The only way to beat us......is cheat us! :flush:


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

If it were Red that did this, or actually if i were there and it was your pit, i personally would have said something to them. no our breed isnt bred for retriving, but they can still perform the same thing as other dogs that were particularlly bred for retrieving. i feel that just bkuz your dog isnt in particularly bred for that reason, but they let you compete then why wouldnt they write down the time. let me find out that they were discriminating against your dog just bkuz he made a better time than the rest of the competition. i feel that if they are willing to let you compete, or even a trail run, then all the rules that apply for the labs and sheppards or whatever should apply for you and your dog. i dont agree with your club and i think you should say something. what are they going to do? kick you out of the club... NOOO they will just give you a couple excuses on why your dog is better then theirs. hahahaha


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually yes I could get kicked out. They have already done this to another member and they can make people feel uncomfortable enough that they don't come back. You are probably wondering why i want to be a part of this club well....it is the only dog club around for 150miles. I have thought about starting my own club but i have no place to meet i have no land close to town for the dogs to work on. I live 34miles from town. I have some equipement but not enough. 
I have worked hard with this club I have put in lots of time and effort. I do have a few good friends. This comp was run poorly. 

I have decided that I will contintue to train in this area and I will beat them at their own game. I have a mission to prove that my dog my breed is better then theirs. Vendetta can pull this off I know it.


----------

